# Remap/plug'n'play boxes



## Megy (Jul 27, 2018)

Hello all.
I'm looking for any opinions, good or bad on the various remaps and plug'n'play boxes that are available. 
I previously had a mk 7 golf R and had the JB4 box fitted with the Bluetooth connectivity which I liked, I could change settings myself on the fly or change the map to something different as and when I wanted. 
I know some people are against these boxes and will always tend to recommend the remap option. 
My question is, what are people's experiences with the JB4 on the TT (230 bhp) and what remaps are the recommended ones to go for. 
Many thanks in advance for your help, cheers all


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Just remember you'll get spanked if you need to make a warranty claim with either...


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

leopard said:


> Just remember you'll get spanked if you need to make a warranty claim with either...


Isn't the exact point of the box that you whip it out and it can't affect warranty...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Number86 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember you'll get spanked if you need to make a warranty claim with either...
> ...


No,the ECU still records fuelling,turbo Wastegate pressures etc so in the event of a warranty claim this will still be the giveaway when the data is sent back to Ingolstadt...


----------



## Megy (Jul 27, 2018)

I don't think these boxes are recorded in the same way as a remap but can, and have been highlighted for some warranty claims.

In my circumstances, yes I'm aware of this and happy to take the risk, just wanting people opinions on which to go for, but thanks for your input.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

I've always had a hard time understanding why a tuning box would be interesting. Am I missing something?

A remap uses actual correct values instead of "tricking" the ECU, allows for more parameters to play with as a tuner, and warranty is affected either way.

Only thing I can think of is easy removal, but then again every remap I've had done includes free revert to stock.


----------



## Megy (Jul 27, 2018)

Omychron said:


> I've always had a hard time understanding why a tuning box would be interesting. Am I missing something?
> 
> A remap uses actual correct values instead of "tricking" the ECU, allows for more parameters to play with as a tuner, and warranty is affected either way.
> 
> Only thing I can think of is easy removal, but then again every remap I've had done includes free revert to stock.


I agree with you there, but the boxes are a lot more difficult to find using diagnostics, is not just a flag indicator like the remap.

For me the reason I like the JB4 is the connectivity you get via Bluetooth, meaning I can change the map just by opening the app on my phone, maybe a gimmick, I don't know. But it opens up the adjustments that can be made to the driver. I can run a log of my car, send the log to the guy at Burger and he will send me the settings to use which I change on my phone on the fly.

I guess they both have their advantages and disadvantages. I'm just trying to explore options right now.

Oh, and if/when you change your car, the box can swap onto the new car or be sold on, small point I know but valid.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Megy said:


> I agree with you there, but the boxes are a lot more difficult to find using diagnostics, is not just a flag indicator like the remap.


In theory yes. You are right, detecting the box involves analysing a volume of logs while detecting remap is as simple as reading one flag. But as you can find from people's stories on practice both box and remap are routinely detected by the Audi engineers and invalidate the warranty in 100% of cases if you claim for something expensive like the engine, turbo or transmission.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

They ain't daft the figures will be a dead giveaway should you blow it up.

Its always going to be a gamble. If you can afford to repair damages go for it.

I waited for my warranty to expire before messing


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

There was a RaceChip (www.racechip.com) ultimate fitted to my TTS when I bought it. I had a problem with the haldex pump so wanted it sorting under warranty. Took the box out and then took it into Audi and they fixed everything under warranty no problems. no mention of anything being detected but I can't say for sure.

In the case of a box like this, if anything was flagged up it would be TB1 - Suspected tuning with tuning box.

The car itself definitely feels a bit slower out of the blocks without the race chip but given I've still got 18 months warranty I decided not to refit it. Will be going on eBay shortly.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

This an interesting post on the BMW forum, it appears the AFR`S remain as stock with the Bluespark box so no danger of melting pistons. I am considering getting this box, it sounds good, price is reasonable and British made.

https://www.babybmw.net/forum/viewtopic ... 2&t=102863


----------

